# Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, I need a little help. We are a small dept. The plans examiner & I will be gone to a seminar for 7 days next month leaving our Permit Tech to carry the load. I think very highly of this lady and want to do something "special" for her while we are gone. But there is a problem, I'm a guy. I know I can get some great ideas from the people on this board. So, let the suggestions begin!


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

A thank you card and a plant or gift card.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Thank you card, and a $15 gift certificate for her favorite coffee vender or restaurant.

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

7 days of dealing with contractors and the public alone and explaining why you are gone may call for some adult beverages, before you leave


----------



## north star (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

*A good sentimental card for sure!    A gift card for one of those faint-see spas where they can*

*go for an "all day" session to get relaxed, ...a massage,  ...a luxury bath and some quiet, down*

*time just for her.      Spend the money on a good spa.   Trust me, it WILL be worth it!*

*Nothing says you appreciate a female more than [ you ] providing some resources to allow her*

*to have time to herself.    Besides, she is carrying ya'lls load [ and hers ] for the 7 days.   *


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

A day off with pay when you get back.

GPE


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

is she married???

if so a friday off and a two day stay at a nice hotel!!

OR let her go to the seminar and you do her work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alias (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Depends on the type of woman you are talking about.

Me, all that girlie stuff would turn my stomach.  If your permit tech likes lotions and spa stuff, a good gift basket and card is an option.  On the other hand, something practical is always a good choice, such as a card and a gift card for a local business.

Sue, just get me a gift card for a hardware store, we'll be good........ :mrgreen:


----------



## pwood (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

i agree with sue on this one. 2 tickets to the PBR bull riding event nearby, tractor pull, something along those lines. :mrgreen:


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Sue's interests:  The great outdoors,  ...camping & hiking,  ...hammering & nailing,  ...inspecting lumber,

...milling around in the tool aisle at The Home Destruction Co., and mud riding and bronco bustin'.

Her favorite colors are:   "black & blue" [ from when she punches you out for not complying with the

required codes ],  orange,  green, and red.

Her favorite vehicles are:  a good type of work truck [ 4 wheel drive with a winch and tool box  ] and an

atv to explore those great outdoors on.      :lol:

When she says "Yes", she means "Yes" and when she says "No", she REALLY means it!    

Her favorite motto:   "Mess with me,  ...I dare you !"    



.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Sue's interests:  The great outdoors,  ...camping & hiking,  ...hammering & nailing,  ...inspecting lumber,
> 
> ...milling around in the tool aisle at The Home Destruction Co., and mud riding and bronco bustin'.
> 
> ...


Her favorite cologne:  Rough Sawn Cedar

Her favorite shoe:  Red Wing (Timberline a close second)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!



> Depends on the type of woman you are talking about.


JP tell us a little about her. So we can give appropriate suggestions.

Whatever you do that is "special" needs to be clear it is because of the extra work she was willing to take on while the office was short staffed and the appreciation of you and other staff members have for her willingness to go the extra mile.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

JP,

Absolutely no plants that she has to care for (flowers that die within a week are ok), edible bouquets are great (usually made of a variety of fruit or assorted candies); and no gifts that she has to keep in the office!

I like the three day weekend (with pay) idea. Give her a chance to relax.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Gee guys, how did you know?   

Sue, wishing we had a home despot, lowe's, or.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

JP,

How do you know that just having you guys out of the office that long won't be reward enough?   :lol:

That the way my staff usually feels!     :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

I knew you all would help me out. This lady has a very gentel spirit. She is married and the two of them love to trail ride horses. She also works at Walmart part time although I do not understand why? More to this but not on this site.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Candle sticks, that's a great gift. Wait that was used in Bull Durham for a wedding gift.

How bout a cell phone so she can call you at pool side!


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

Texas T, Thanks a lot!  :lol:  What part of Texas??? The seminar is in Houston.


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Permit Tech's. Here is one for you!

San Antonio area.  If you got any free time let me know that just a 3 hour jaunt, would love to get together, put faces with some names, drink some good booze and swamp lies.


----------

